
Lobsters must be comfortably numb before cooking, rules Swiss government - owens99
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/01/10/lobsters-must-comfortably-numb-cooking-rules-swiss-government/
======
WheelsAtLarge
I totally agree with this. We forget that animals are living beings, not
rocks. We've evolved to eating animals but as "Intelligent beings" we need to
understand that animals have rights too and should do what we can to minimise
the pain we cause them.

